# Cigars don't taste good anymore!



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Well guys, I have been smoking cigars for more than 8 years now and love it. Built a small collection over the years and now has about 500 cigars. Few weeks ago I shared a pipe with one of my friend and I was immediately hooked. So I started lurking on the pipe forum and got a ton of great advise about pipes and tobacco (Thanks guys). I bought a couple of Corn Cob and few estate pipes off craigslist. Got some tin tobacco from JR (McClelland Anniversary, Christmas Cheers 2010, Balkan sasiani, Dunhill Early Morning, Rattray Old Gowrie, ST. JAMES WOODS,ESCUDO, BOMBAY EXTRA etc.) based on recommendations from fellow puffers here. I have already tried most of these tins and I just loved the flavor of pipe tobacco. Now the problem is I don't feel like smoking cigars at all. It's been 2 weeks since pipe smoking and I have smoked a couple of Don Pepin My Father and LFD Ligero and I did not like them like I used to. What's happening!!! It is normal?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well if you ever totally give up the sticks hit me up.....


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Know what you mean. Been cigar smoking for over 20 years but ever since I started pipes, I've only had the urge to have a few sticks. The variety of tobaccos and pipes and the ability to play with my smokes to control strength, flavor, length of smoke has me not missing cigars much at all.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

It is possible you won't want to go back to the cigars. It is possible you'll smoke both.

I've smoked both for nearly 20 years. Occasionally, I do seem to smoke them more or less equally, but that is rare. Usually, I'll go through phases where I prefer one or the other and only smoke the other on rare occasions when I have a particular taste for a change. These phases usually last a few months to about 6 months. I do lean towards the pipe more than the cigars mostly though because I usually do like them better, but when the desire hits for a cigar nothing really takes the place of a good cigar.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I too started with pipes after many years with cigars, and while I still like the taste of a cigar, I now very much prefer the pipe. The range of flavors that are possible with the blending, and processing of pipe tobacco is very vast, while the tobacco that cigars are blended with all are pretty much treated and processed the the same so while each cigar blend is different, they're not as wide as with pipe tobacco. 

Comparing cigars to pipes is like comparing German beers brewed under the Reinheitsgebot to American Microbrews. The Germen beers are brewed with 4 ingredients and it's the variations of how the grain is malted, or what hops or yeast is used that give each of the almost 60 different German style's it's variation. American microbrews have no such rules so the combinations of ingredients and the flavors derived from them are almost infinite.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

VinCigars said:


> Well guys, I have been smoking cigars for more than 8 years now and love it. Built a small collection over the years and now has about 500 cigars. Few weeks ago I shared a pipe with one of my friend and I was immediately hooked. So I started lurking on the pipe forum and got a ton of great advise about pipes and tobacco (Thanks guys). I bought a couple of Corn Cob and few estate pipes off craigslist. Got some tin tobacco from JR (McClelland Anniversary, Christmas Cheers 2010, Balkan sasiani, Dunhill Early Morning, Rattray Old Gowrie, ST. JAMES WOODS,ESCUDO, BOMBAY EXTRA etc.) based on recommendations from fellow puffers here. I have already tried most of these tins and I just loved the flavor of pipe tobacco. Now the problem is I don't feel like smoking cigars at all. It's been 2 weeks since pipe smoking and I have smoked a couple of Don Pepin My Father and LFD Ligero and I did not like them like I used to. What's happening!!! It is normal?


Yes, it is normal. I loved my cigars, but after I got the hang of pipe smoking and found the tobaccos I like cigars became an occasional activity, and pipes became my mainstay. Sooner or later you're going to think (out of nowhere), "you know, a cigar sounds good", and it will be.

Your palate has adjusted to pipe tobacco, and that is likely why cigars don't taste like they did before. But eventually you'll have a cigar again as a change of pace and love it. If you're like me, it will never again eclipse pipes, but you'll still enjoy them on occasion.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

That's pretty much my experience, Vin. I was an avid cigar smoker for 20 years, having two, 120 qt. coolers full of cigars at one time. I traded and sold most of my cigars and started accumulating a collection of pipe tobacco. The 30-40 cigars I have left will probably last for years at the rate I smoke them.

I much prefer the pipe. I'm now a confirmed cob smoker and my briars and meers are in a drawer. No more poorly rolled/plugged high priced cigars for me.

My "goto" pipe tobacco is P.S. Luxury Navy Flake and cost around 12-15 cents per bowl when purchased in bulk (1.5 lb. boxes). That makes everyone in the house happy (the wife & I.)


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Interestingly, I've had the opposite experience lately. I had never really gotten into cigars, and for the past couple of years I've been smoking pipes and collecting tobaccos I enjoy. 

Lately I've wanted a bit of a change up, so a buddy gifted me a few cigars to try. Since then I've been enthralled with cigars and am heading down a familiar slippery slope as I did with pipes and pipe tobaccos, smoking at least one almost daily. I've already ordered a fairly large humidor and as soon as it arrives and is seasoned I plan to fill it up quickly!

I don't think I'll ever give up my pipe hobby, but right now its taking a backseat while I learn about cigars and enjoying them. In the meantime, I smoke a pipe now and then and have a nice stash of tins and jars aging in the closet.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well if you ever totally give up the sticks hit me up.....


Not so soon, but I might if it keeps on going like this


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Or hit up the troops


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

VinCigars said:


> Not so soon, but I might if it keeps on going like this


And with you being in HB it would be just a little road trip.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

CWL said:


> Know what you mean. Been cigar smoking for over 20 years but ever since I started pipes, I've only had the urge to have a few sticks. The variety of tobaccos and pipes and the ability to play with my smokes to control strength, flavor, length of smoke has me not missing cigars much at all.


 I agree, there are just so much variations in pipe tobacco. Being a noobie pipe smoker, I am still trying learning as much as I can from this forum about pipe tobaccos/pipes/ smoking techniques/tongue bites. So far enjoying the ride!! Probably will join the newbie trade to broaden my horizon about pipe tobacco.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Or hit up the troops


Certainly will do.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

VinCigars said:


> Certainly will do.


Cool but... I would wait a good while tastes change and it could change back so I would just wait and enjoy you pipes bro.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a very interesting subject...

Maybe this is why I am finding that I am not "caring for" a lot of the cigars I have in my humidor. I have smoked both a pipe (not very often, maybe 1+/month) and cigars for 15+ years. However, over the past 6-9 months, I am finding that I no longer care for the majority of my "used to love" smokes...

:hmm: Hmmm...I will keep an eye on this thread... :ear:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I still love my cigars.....Mostly from the ISOM
I have been loving my pipes because the tobacco is very flavorful.
I can smoke in the car, and house
I can put it down mid bowl and revisit without it tasting bad...

Both has it's place.
Tongue bite will set the flavors of cigars back a bit


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I have smoked maybe 4 cigars in the last 6 months.....
I love my pipe tobacco!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> I have smoked maybe 4 cigars in the last 6 months.....
> I love my pipe tobacco!


What have you been smoking lately? Concentrating on any particular tobacco, or style of tobacco? What's on your wish list these days?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> What have you been smoking lately? Concentrating on any particular tobacco, or style of tobacco? What's on your wish list these days?


I have been smoking a very vast array of tobacco Jeff. Not too many Aros but lore of Virginias, burleys and Latakia blends. Life is good with a pipe in hand!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

this happened to me when i first got into pipe smoking, i didnt have a cigar for almost a month. i smoke them about evenly again now, i actually felt bad for ever spending $$ on cigars i was so "into pipes" for the first month. i now enjoy both for different reasons.


----------



## Dapp (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> It is possible you won't want to go back to the cigars. It is possible you'll smoke both.
> 
> I've smoked both for nearly 20 years. Occasionally, I do seem to smoke them more or less equally, but that is rare. Usually, I'll go through phases where I prefer one or the other and only smoke the other on rare occasions when I have a particular taste for a change. These phases usually last a few months to about 6 months. I do lean towards the pipe more than the cigars mostly though because I usually do like them better, but when the desire hits for a cigar nothing really takes the place of a good cigar.


Very true!!!!! Same here...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I got into pipes 1st, then cigars. while I love to smoke my pipes, and the countless different blends to try. I do have a small selections of sticks in my locker at my B&M.
People give me sticks, and I usually end up throwing them in my locker to age. LOL.
But one in a great while a nice Alec Bradly Princeado, or empernary is really really good.
I just can't afford to pay $11 bucks for either one, and all I see at the end is a butt 
troy


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

I enjoy both, I started to smoke almost 20 years ago, tasting cigars and pipe tobaccos as well. For me, it's a question of tasks. I prefer to smoke pipes at home when I have a couple of hours or so, watching tv or reading a book or in front of my laptop surfing the web. I prefer a cigar when I'm having a stroll with my dogs. I can't imagine myself walking with them (two big ones, a Labrador and a Chow-chow) and messing with all the accessories I need I smoke a pipe: tampers, cleaners, matches. For a short walk I prefer a Partagas Serie D No.4 and for a long one, a H.Upmann Magnum 46. A good cigar is more practical and I can hold it in my mouth having my hands free to mess with the dogs' collars. Sometimes, when I have dinners with my friends, cigars are also my favorites, easy to share, easiest than pipes, can't offer my pipes to friends' mouths at all, I guess. So, I continue enjoining both of them, only the situation make the choice.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Completley normal in my case. Thankfully I built up my collection less than 1/5th of yours but ive still got around 100 sitting in a winodor. In the last year ive smoked exactly one. I think ill end up pairing it down to less than 25 good sticks and sell off/give away the rest.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

B.L. Sims said:


> Completley normal in my case. Thankfully I built up my collection less than 1/5th of yours but ive still got around 100 sitting in a winodor. In the last year ive smoked exactly one. I think ill end up pairing it down to less than 25 good sticks and sell off/give away the rest.


wanna trade for some pipe baccy?


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Zogg said:


> wanna trade for some pipe baccy?


 PM sent!


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Back in the late 70's/early 80's I was smoking drug store stogies (Black Jack, Primo Del Ray, Bering etc.) after quitting cigarettes. I then switched to a pipe (forget the brand, Black Watch?; wife liked the smell). I stayed with the pipe for about a year & then sadly I returned to cigarettes for the next 15 years. I like my stogies & based on my own past experience will stay with them.


----------

